# 1950 Xtx



## tysker87 (Jul 25, 2007)

heya!

I am fairly new to OCing and wanted to try it myself, as i went over to a m8 a few weeks ago, who spends alot of time and money with this stuff, as he does it for competition. so i even bought a new cooler+fan (72 bucks) for my -Club 3D 1950 XTX-, last friday, dled ATiTool 0.26 yesterday, and tried, but.....

I can't seem to push the clock beyond, what CCC overdrive already is handling with ease (695 Mhz (GPU) and 1098 Mhz (Mem))

when i try, my screen begins to f... up big time (transperent stripes flashing from side to side, like on an old tv, rainbow-colored "pxl-soup" suddenly appearing all over, aso.)

so what to do now? should i try to increase the voltage some places by a few steps? also, as i looked into the Wiki for the current release, under "supported devices", the -XTX- is not listed, could this have something to do with it?

my sys/specs

Intel P4 3.6@3.96 on stock cooling (I\m planning to increase this further, as soon as the new cooler, i ordered arrives on my doorstep

ASUS mobo (P5-PGPLX-SE, or something like that)

2 GB DDR400 PC3200 RAM

Club 3D 1950 XTX w| Thermalright HR-03 Rev.A w| Scythe MineBea 92 mm fan onTop

80 GB SATA HDD

Windows XP Pro SP2


thx for any reply in advance


----------



## Agility (Jul 25, 2007)

I recommend using only one OC'ing tool or you're gonna sscrew the card up.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 25, 2007)

delete CCC. use atitool .27 beta


----------



## tysker87 (Jul 25, 2007)

Agility said:


> I recommend using only one OC'ing tool or you're gonna sscrew the card up.



I am not quite sure, what you are referring to...?

I OCed the CPU through the BIOS, and it has run stable for the last few months now...

As for CCC, i pulled it up through overdrive, had it run for a few hours, gaming aso and it ran absolutely stable, i then decreased the clock speeds to stock, closed CCC, and tried through ATiTool, and as mentioned above, i can't push it beyond, what CCC is able to do....


----------



## Agility (Jul 25, 2007)

It's because when CCC is on, it will automatically set the speeds to what the CCC program has saved. Remove the startup of CCC in msconfig.exe


----------



## tysker87 (Jul 25, 2007)

Agility said:


> It's because when CCC is on, it will automatically set the speeds to what the CCC program has saved. Remove the startup of CCC in msconfig.exe



ahhh, thx for the reply, i will try this asap


----------

